# I need a new fun ROM to use..... suggestion?



## liz.cam (Sep 3, 2011)

I have had apex, miui, cm7, and now liquid.. all for around 2 days each....I'm currently on liquid... getting bored and not sure what to try now... thanx in advance


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Vortex.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

there are several new roms for 602... they are fairly new... so i can't name them... but as mentioned above.... vortex is one of them... it all depends if ya wanna update from froyo to gingerbread

you can also try ssx and omfgb... those should also be frozen yogurt based 2nd init roms


----------

